# Paslode Nailgun Fuel ?



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

If you are storeing one for some time is it best to pull the fuel cylinder.
David


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

I pull the fuel and battery every time, even if only overnight.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If you look at how the cylinder valve is actuated, you'll see that it's irrelevant whether it's stored in the gun or not.

Makes sense to pull the battery, since it's being drawn from for the entire time it's in the gun.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

I also always pull battery and fuel every time im done with it.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> If you look at how the cylinder valve is actuated, you'll see that it's irrelevant whether it's stored in the gun or not.
> 
> Makes sense to pull the battery, since it's being drawn from for the entire time it's in the gun.


Yeah, I know you have to press on the fuel cylinder/valve to let any fuel out, but it takes 2 seconds so I just take it out.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

actionman said:


> Yeah, I know you have to press on the fuel cylinder/valve to let any fuel out, but it takes 2 seconds so I just take it out.


2 seconds to take it out, 2 seconds to put it in. That adds up. I'm old; I value those seconds. :jester:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I pull the batteries, but the fuel cells stay, as do any misc. fasteners. If there is any good reason to remove the fuel, it's to avoid an accidental discharge of a fastener, although battery removal is the first line of defense for that scenario.


----------



## actionman (Jan 5, 2012)

Tinstaafl said:


> 2 seconds to take it out, 2 seconds to put it in. :jester:


I guess the main thing is how long it stays in. :whistling


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

pull the batt leave the fuel cell.


----------



## bretth0214 (Sep 20, 2009)

I only ever pull the battery.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting my first paslode framer. what else should i know about these things for the long run?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 9, 2011)

Keep it clean and oiled and you will love it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

I pull battery if will not.be using it within the next hour. Fuel always stays in. Never had a issue.

Clean every once in awhile (depending on use) with paslode spray cleaner and oil the rings and she will be good to you.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

actionman said:


> I guess the main thing is how long it stays in. :whistling



Hehe, I get it! :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

actionman said:


> I guess the main thing is how long it stays in. :whistling


That's what she said !


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

I am amazed that Paslode has not changed the design of the gun so that the battery will not be drawn on when not in use- The little green battery indicator light is constantly on when the battery is in the tool-I always try to remember to remove the battery when we are done with the guns, but sometimes we forget and then, dead battery!
The entire idea of having an battery indicator light that then kills the battery is so dumb! 

Hey Paslode... (I am sure that they secretly read all posts on all contractor forums) ...How about when the trigger is pulled the light goes on for 5 seconds and then goes off?


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh, And I never pull the fuel- I can not think of a reason to as the fuel is a sealed unit that can not be activated without the gun being used.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Keep it clean and oiled and you will love it.


thats what she said:whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Rich D. said:


> That's what she said !





Tom Struble said:


> thats what she said:whistling


 

:whistling: :whistling: :laughing:


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

The salesman that repairs our tools said that its best to always remove the battery. The fuel cell can stay in.


----------

